# Nubar Royal Gems Collection Fall 2009



## Bec688 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Nubar Royal Gems Collection Fall 2009*

The Nubar Royal Gems collection is a set of seven gem-toned polishes with glitter accents plus one semi-sheer glitter for layering.












24K





Amethyst





Emerald





Platinum





Ruby





Sapphire





Tigers Eye





Tiara

Since Tiara was made for layering, here are all of the shades in the collection with one coat of Tiara.





Tiara over 24k





Tiara over Amethyst





Tiara over Emerald





Tiara Over Platinum





Tiara Over Ruby





Tiara Over Sapphire





Tiara Over Tigers Eyes


The Nubar Royal Gems collection goes on sale September 15th at ByNubar.com.


source


----------

